# hobby stop west raceway toledo ohio



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Come join the fun! R/C racing an indoor flying events.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

HI to all . If u race at hobbystop raceway or need info this is the place. Fellow racers join in the chats . TEAM MARTIS


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

HI to all. Dont forget this weekend is POINTS! Come out n RACE !!!!!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Good race on sat guys. Wow lil jay was goin strong with his latemodel. To bad our car went down. We shouldve at least went 3rd overall.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Pat had a good time at the track today at practice. Keep up the good work on the track. Rain Rain go away lil john wants to play i mean race lol !


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: hi all hobbystop racers. Had a great time this series . Hope to see all of you back n more next sept inside. Pat says he might do a few races inside off an on so check with pat . Lil john an I will both run in the ADULT class for 1/18 mini latemodel next series. Looks like i need to learn how to drive :freak: see ya all later ...........TEAM MARTIS :thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:woohoo: hello all ! Lookin to get a stock adult mini latemodel class up again next series. lil jay n myself are running latemodels. 4200kv brushless or brushed . open tires ( foam or stock rubber ) 2s lipo or nihm . Same rules as before just would like the option of tires . Get with pat or myself to set new rules for next series. The RULES will be FINAL once set !!! Also novice racers always welcome in any class just need min off 3 cars to set up classes :thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

lil john takes 3rd in the latemodel 4200kv stock class at THE DARLINGTON CHALLENGE 4/16/11 nice racing with u dave n dave we represented Hobby Stop West !!!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:woohoo: First race of the triple crown series coming soon to Hobbystop west raceway


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

is there going to be racing between now and the triple crown series and is there practice the Friday before it?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: hi there im not sure call pat at the store . he'll know more if i find anything out ill post it but best if you call pat at hobby stop west


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

what is there address and phone #?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

419 471 1108 shop number track is at the woodville mall shop is too. also has shop on sylvania ave


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Pat when are you racin in the mall again? just curious .


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone.:wave: I have Football untill oct 29th then i wanna get to racing my car again . Does anyone know whats up at the mall track yet


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi all any word on the carpet racing at the mall? for 2011/12 season?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Its indoor raceing time all. oval series is every 1st 3rd an 5th saturday off road is 2nd n 4th saturday an roadcours is sundays . LETS GO RACING BOYS n Girls :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*Schedule*

When does it start? November , December. Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a secret


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry havent been online......:tongue: Ok racers Started OCT 1st Pat has Schedule . :thumbsup: Be there or be Square or Oval . :woohoo:


----------

